# السلفيــون يحذرون الرئيــس "مرسي" من مراســـم تنصيب "البــابــا"



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلفيون يحذرون  الرئيس مرسى من حضور مراسم  تنصيب البابا.. المتحدث باسم الرئاسة لم يحسم  موافقة أو رفض الرئيس..  ومحللون: الرئاسة تنتظر نتائج مليونية الشريعة  لتحديد موقفها من الحضور

  السبت، 10 نوفمبر  2012 - 04:48






                            الرئيس مرسى و البابا تواضروس 
كتب - دندراوى الهوارى




 
علمت «اليوم السابع» أن عدم إعلان الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس   الجمهورية حتى الآن بشكل قاطع حضوره حفل تنصيب قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى   فى الثامن عشر من الشهر الجارى جاء نتيجة ضغوط السلفيين عليه، ورفضهم   حضوره التنصيب.

المعلومات الأولية تشير إلى أن هناك رسائل شفهية بعث بها السلفيون للرئيس   مرسى بعدم حضور تنصيب البابا، لأن الأمر يتعلق باعتقادات دينية مسيحية،   تخالف المعتقدات الإسلامية، وإذا حضر الرئيس مرسى مراسم التنصيب فسيغضب   المسلمين. 

وقالت الجبهة السلفية فى بيان رسمى لها مساء أمس الأول: إننا نعتذر عن قبول   دعوة الأقباط لحضور حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى والتى لم تصلنا   رسمياً حتى الآن، لأن ذلك يشمل أشياء لا حرج فيها كدخول الكنائس لمصلحة   راجحة، وهى داخلة فى الحضور بطبيعة الحال، لكنه يشمل ما فيه الحرج من حضور   شعائر تتعلق باعتقادات المسيحيين، بما لا ندين به كمسلمين ولا يجوز لنا   شهوده. 

وقالت الجبهة فى بيانها: إنه بعد مناقشات بين مشايخ الجبهة السلفية وتلقينا   نصائح من عموم مشايخنا الكرام تأكد لهم أن تنصيب البطريرك أمر دينى يتعلق   باعتقادات أهل ملته فيه، وهذا لا يعتقده ولا يرضاه مسلم لمخالفته لديننا،   موضحة أن حفل التنصيب أمر دنيوى يتعلق بترتيب أحوال المسيحيين. 

وأشارت المعلومات إلى أن المشايخ الذين التقوا الرئيس مرسى يوم الأربعاء   الماضى، ألمحوا له بعدم حضور مراسم تنصيب البابا الجديد، حتى لا يثير غضب   السلفيين الذين يرفضون حضور الحفل، وبناء على هذه النصيحة خرج الدكتور ياسر   على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية ليؤكد أن الرئيس محمد مرسى يرغب   فى حضور حفل مراسم تنصيب البابا، ولكن أجندة مواعيده والتزاماته ستحدد  بشكل  قاطع إذا ما كان بإمكانه المشاركة من عدمه. 

وقال محللون إن الدكتور محمد مرسى وعلى لسان المتحدث الرسمى لرئاسة   الجمهورية ترك «الباب مواربا» بعدم الجزم فى قرار المشاركة أو العزوف حتى   اللحظات الأخيرة، لجس نبض ردود الأفعال بداية من مليونية الشريعة وما   يستتبعها، وأيضاً التحركات فيما يتعلق بالمشاكل التى تواجه التأسيسية،   والصراع المتأجج والمتصاعد بين التيارات الدينية والمدنية. 
هذا فى الوقت الذى أكد فيه الأنبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى وعضو المجمع   المقدس، أن «المجمع المقدس» اتفق مساء أمس الأول الخميس على تكليف كل من   الأنبا بولا المتحدث باسم لجنة الانتخابات البابوية، والأنبا أشعياء أسقف   طهطا وجهينة، بتوجيه الدعوة إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لحضور   حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة   المرقسية.
وأوضح «كيرلس» أن التكليف يهدف إلى ش
رح وتوضيح الفرق بين القداس ونوعية الصلوات وحفل التجليس والاحتفالية عقب   القداس وإلقاء كلمات للحضور، وتحديد توقيت كل منها ليختار الرئيس الوقت   المناسب له، مشيراً إلى ترجيح المجمع المقدس أن يأتى الرئيس فى الاحتفالية   وليس فى صلوات القداس.
اليوم السابع


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*واحنا مش عاوزين حد يتعب نفسه ويجى
بصراحه احنا عاملين احتفال عائلى حاجه على الضيق كده ومش عازمين حد غريب هههههههه
بس حلوه دى السلفيين بيعتذروا عن الدعوه اللى اساسا مش راحتلهم ..وفرتوا ههههههه
بالذمه يا جماعه محدش يتحايل على حد منهم يجى خلى البركه تحل على اليوم ده ..*


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2012)

> *بصراحه احنا عاملين احتفال عائلى حاجه على الضيق كده ومش عازمين حد غريب هههههههه*


 صح كدا
مش بنحب الدوشة احنا
وكمان بعيدعنك دونا اشكالهم لو حضروا لا قدر اللة  هيخلى شكل الاحتفال  مش هو برضة
كدة احسسسن كتير


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

لا أتوقّع أن يحضر مرسي.


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

وفآكرنآ هنزعل يآ أموور:new6:



*.،*​


----------



## Senamor (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*كل التوفيق لأخوتي المسيحيين ولكن اتمنى من البابا الجديد ان لايحرج مرسي ويطالبه بالحضور*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *كل التوفيق لأخوتي المسيحيين ولكن اتمنى من البابا الجديد ان لايحرج مرسي ويطالبه بالحضور*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا والنبى والنبى والنبى لتقوله يجى :smi420:
صدقنى بكل صدق لا البابا ولا أى مسيحى بيتمنى حضوره
أحنا عاوزين اليوم يعدى على خير مورسينا ده أصله سره باتع بعيد عنك :heat:*


----------



## Senamor (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا والنبى والنبى والنبى لتقوله يجى :smi420:
> صدقنى بكل صدق لا البابا ولا أى مسيحى بيتمنى حضوره
> أحنا عاوزين اليوم يعدى على خير مورسينا ده أصله سره باتع بعيد عنك :heat:*



*طيب وأنا ماتمنى حضوره لأن كثير من الاخوة المسيحيين شايفهم عالفيس بوك وهنا يطالبو بعدم حضوره فلا اريد لرئيس دولتي الإحراج وقت حفل التنصيب من قبل بعض المحسوبين على المسيحية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب وأنا ماتمنى حضوره لأن كثير من الاخوة المسيحيين شايفهم عالفيس بوك وهنا يطالبو بعدم حضوره فلا اريد لرئيس دولتي الإحراج وقت حفل التنصيب من قبل بعض المحسوبين على المسيحية *



*لو أحنا محسوبين على المسيحيه علشان بنتمنى ميجيش 
طيب ايه رأيك فى السلفيين اللى مش عاوزينه يروح والفريق التانى بانواعه واللى مش رافضين انه يروح مين فيهم محسوب على الاسلام يا ترى من وجهة نظرك :t9: ؟؟
وبصراحه ليك حق تدافع عن رئيس دولتك أصله خلف وعده ومبقاش رئيس لكل المصريين بقى رئيسكوا لوحدكوا اتهنوا بيه ولكل ظالم نهايه روح اقرالك شوية تاريخ وانت تتأكد بنفسك*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب وأنا ماتمنى حضوره لأن كثير من الاخوة المسيحيين شايفهم عالفيس بوك وهنا يطالبو بعدم حضوره فلا اريد لرئيس دولتي الإحراج وقت حفل التنصيب من قبل بعض المحسوبين على المسيحية *



يعني الريّس خايف؟ هههههههههههه
رحمة الله عليك يا جمال عبد الناصر


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو أحنا محسوبين على المسيحيه علشان بنتمنى ميجيش *


 
*شوفي ... مادام ما فيش فتـَة باللحمة الضاني *

*ولا في كبسة بالمكسرات ... ولا حتى منسف ... طبعًا بدون ملاعق *

*ما حدش هيشرف ... أكل فيه ناجي ... أكل مافيش مناجيش *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2012)

لو مجاش الكتدرائيه هتتنضف من شده الزحام 
لو جه بقي هنحتاج مطهر بعد ما يمشي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شىء متوقع لانهم جهلة متخلفون


----------



## چاكس (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*هنقول ايه .. العيب من اهل العيب (امثال فردة الاستبن مرسى و الجرابيع السلفيين ) .. ميبقاش عيب
اشكالهم و مناظرهم تعر و تسد النفس .. *


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2012)

> *خرج  الدكتور ياسر   على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية ليؤكد أن الرئيس  محمد مرسى يرغب   فى حضور حفل مراسم تنصيب البابا، ولكن أجندة مواعيده  والتزاماته ستحدد  بشكل  قاطع إذا ما كان بإمكانه المشاركة من عدمه.*





> *وقال محللون إن الدكتور محمد مرسى وعلى لسان المتحدث الرسمى لرئاسة   الجمهورية ترك «الباب مواربا»*



مش هيحضر هيخاف
الكلام واضح جدا
*
شكرا للخبر الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*أين صاحبنا الذى غضب من لفظة** " الذُهان العقلى " ؟؟؟*​



> *لأن الأمر يتعلق باعتقادات دينية مسيحية، تخالف المعتقدات الإسلامية، وإذا حضر الرئيس مرسى مراسم التنصيب فسيغضب المسلمين. *​


*ألم تقولوا أن مرسى هو رئيس كل المصريين ؟؟؟*​


*هذا هو معنى " الذُهان العقلى "*​


> *إننا نعتذر عن قبول دعوة الأقباط لحضور حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى والتى لم تصلنا رسمياً حتى الآن، *​


*هذا هو معنى " الذُهان العقلى "*
*



وتلقينا نصائح من عموم مشايخنا الكرام تأكد لهم أن تنصيب البطريرك أمر دينى يتعلق باعتقادات أهل ملته فيه، وهذا لا يعتقده ولا يرضاه مسلم لمخالفته لديننا، موضحة أن حفل التنصيب أمر دنيوى يتعلق بترتيب أحوال المسيحيين. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا هو معنى " الذُهان العقلى "*​​​​​​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*
اشفق عليك يا مرسى لانك لم تكن يوما رئيس لكل المصريين. 
بس نصيحة لاتترك الامور تفلت من يدك اكثر من ذالك خذ موقف قبل ما ينقلبوا عليك وتلاقى نفسك مطرح ما كنت وانت عارف انت كنت فين.*​


----------



## noraa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة الرئيس بياخد وقت يفكر الراجل مرفش لسة مش لما ياخد راى الكبار اللى ممشينوا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب وأنا ماتمنى حضوره لأن كثير من الاخوة المسيحيين شايفهم عالفيس بوك وهنا يطالبو بعدم حضوره فلا اريد لرئيس دولتي الإحراج وقت حفل التنصيب من قبل بعض المحسوبين على المسيحية *



*المحسوبين على المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا اسفة يعنى بس تطلع مين انت عشان تقرر مين مسيحى و مين محسوب عليها !

و ياترى ايه رايك فى الاشخاص اللى بيكفرو رئيس دولتك لو حضر ؟؟ ياترى دول مسلمين ولا محسوبين على الاسلام ؟؟

اة نسيت معلومة لحضرتك .. مصر دولة اسلامية ذات تاريخ قبطى ..يعنى دى دولتنا من قبل ما أجداد رئيسك يفكرو فى الاسلام أو يفكرو يجيبوه *


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ما انشالله عنه ما حضررر

اصلا لولا الملامه بس الكنيسه مكنتش هتعبره​


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*لم يتم ارسال اى دعاوى لاى كائن حى للحضور ومتمش طباعه  دعوات من الاساس علشان تروح لاشخاص بعينهم
الشخص الوحيد اللى تمت محادثته تليفونيا للحضور هو رئيس الوزراء 
اما محمد مرسي لو عاوز يجى يجيب اللابتوب الظريف ويبعت على الايميلات بتاعت الحدث 
وساعتها بقي يبقى يفكروا يجى ولا ميجيش
بس لازم يطلب الحضور بنفسه 
غير كدة مش بنطلب من اى دقن اسلاميه تيجى توسخ بيتنا 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

> : إننا نعتذر عن قبول   دعوة الأقباط لحضور حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى والتى لم تصلنا   رسمياً حتى الآن،



*حلو الحشيش داة هو نوعة اى يا كابتن اللى بتشربوة .؟
بتعتذروا على دعوة لم تاتى لكم .؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااجل من الانبا بولا ورسميا عن حضور محمد مرسي حفل تجليس البابا!!!!!!!!* 
​ 







* أعلن  الأنبا بولا، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم لجنة  انتخابات البابا، أن الرئيس محمد  مرسى لن يحضر حفل تجليس البابا.وذلك خلال  مؤتمر صحفى يعقد بالكاتدرائية
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2012)

هوكان متوقع يحضر ؟؟؟
احسن برضة كدة


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اة نسيت معلومة لحضرتك .. مصر دولة اسلامية ذات تاريخ قبطى ..يعنى دى دولتنا من قبل ما أجداد رئيسك يفكرو فى الاسلام أو يفكرو يجيبوه *


*تسمحلى معلش اختى سويتى سلام
فى النقطةدى انتى غلطانة
متقوليش لية اصلا البلد دى بلد فروعونية
قبل ماتبقى مسييحية
ومتوقليش لية دولة مسيحية قبل ما يجى الاسم ويقولك دى دولةاسلامية
كلةواحد بيجى ويقولك دى اصلا بلدى
وبصراحة الاصل يرجع للفراعنة 
اول ناس عاشو فى مصر
دى بلدهم يعنى لا بلد المسييحن ولا المسلمين
*​


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ​*وبصراحة الاصل يرجع للفراعنة *
> *اول ناس عاشو فى مصر*
> *دى بلدهم يعنى لا بلد المسييحن ولا المسلمين*​


 
*معلش عدت منك دي ... أضف إلى معلوماتك :*

*- الفراعنة ماتوا كلهم ... هو في حد فرعوني عايش دلوقتي *

*- المسلمين لمَّا وصلوا مصر ... ليقيوا فراعنة ... ولا مسيحيين *

*فكر قبل ما تتكلـِّم يا حموووو ... علشان الصورة تطلع حلوة ... عيب شكلك أمنحتب *

* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش عدت منك دي ... أضف إلى معلوماتك :*
> 
> *- الفراعنة ماتوا كلهم ... هو في حد فرعوني عايش دلوقتي *
> 
> ...



*لوكانو
 لسة عايشين   
 وارجع اقول البلد لا بلدالمسييحين ولا المسلمين
 اولا الفراعنة كانو عايشين فيها
 وبعدين اليهود او كما يطلق زمان النصارى 
 وبعدين جم المسييحين واخيرا المسلمين

*​


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لوكانو
> لسة عايشين
> وارجع اقول البلد لا بلدالمسييحين ولا المسلمين
> اولا الفراعنة كانو عايشين فيها
> ...


 

*يبقى ما فهمتش ولا كلمة من كلامي *

*وبعدين في موضوع عن تسمية نصارى *

*في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية ... هيفيدك جدًا *

*حياتنا على الأرض وفي الأبدية علاقتها بالمسيح الحي *

*وليس لنا علاقة بالنصارى لأنهم بشر والبشر بيموتوا ... ونحن  أحياء ولا علاقة لنا بالأموات *

*ويا ويل الناس المنتمية للبشر وخصوصًا لو ماتوا ... يبقى راح فين يكونوا ... مع حبايبهم الأموات *

*من الآخر ... تتبع الحي ... تعيش حي وإن مت تفضل حي *

*ولو تبعت الميِّت ... تعيش ميِّت ... وتندفن ميِّت ... وتفضل ميت بالانفصال عن الله الحي *


.


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *يبقى ما فهمتش ولا كلمة من كلامي *
> *لا مفمهتش صدقنى*
> *وبعدين في موضوع عن تسمية نصارى *
> 
> ...


*امين امين يا استازى*


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*المسيحي الفاهم ... لا يطلب ... دولة *

*لأن المسيح لم يأتي ليؤسس دولة *

*لكن أتي ... ليجمع أولاد الله *

*بنوية ... وليس دولية *

.


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *المسيحي الفاهم ... لا يطلب ... دولة *
> 
> *لأن المسيح لم يأتي ليؤسس دولة *
> 
> ...


تمام الله ينور عليك يا استازى 
بس معلش احنا فى عصر  
طوائف ليها اسمى فقط
يعنى ممكن تلاقى واحدمسيحى بى الاسم
وليس مسيحى حقيقى


----------



## maged18 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب وأنا ماتمنى حضوره لأن كثير من الاخوة المسيحيين شايفهم عالفيس بوك وهنا يطالبو بعدم حضوره فلا اريد لرئيس دولتي الإحراج وقت حفل التنصيب من قبل بعض المحسوبين على المسيحية *



اولا نحن لسنا محسوبين على المسيحية ثانيا لو كان صحيح مرسي رئيس لكل المصريين مش رئيس غزة كان اول تصريح له انه يتمنى ان يحضر هذا الاحتفال لاننا في عهد جديد الرئيس المسلم نرجو  انه يحضر عني اكتر شخصية محترمة وزعلت جدا على وفاته وهو ياسر عرفات لانه كان لا يتردد في مشاركته المناسبات المسيحية ولكن في مصر الرئيس يتردد اروح لا مروحش هل هو رئيس لكل المصرين فعلا ولا هو كلام والسلام دي نقطة ثاني نقطة لازم المسلمين يخجلو من انفسهم انهم لديهم مجموعة يسمونهم سلفين لانهم لا يكون عندهم اي محبة على الطلاق فالمحبة الحقيقة ان تحب كل الناس وانا استعجب لماذا يتصرفون هذه التصرفات ولا اكرهم فهلذا فكلا من رئيس مصر والاخوان المسلمين والسلفين وكل المسلمين لازم يخجلوا من تصرف الرئيس والسلفين فهل الاسلام من وجهة نظر كل الاخوان المسلمين و السلفين والمسلمين عامة لديه محبة كما في المسيحية ان تحب عدوك لا ابدا فالعدو عدو والاخ هو اخي المسلم وهذا ما نسمعه في الجوامع منذ مولد الاسلام وتتوارثه الاجيال عبر الشيوخ والخطب الدينية


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن وليد شلبى، المستشار الإعلامى للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، أن وفداً من جماعة الإخوان سيشارك فى حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية غداً*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن وليد شلبى، المستشار الإعلامى للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، أن وفداً من جماعة الإخوان سيشارك فى حفل تنصيب البابا تواضروس الثانى بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية غداً*


طيب مكان من الاول 
لازم اللسان الطويل يعني
عالم متجيش غير بالسك علي نفوخها صحيح

مشكورة يادونا عالخبر
ربنا يباركك


----------

